# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Duda respecto a nombre de juego

## palma50

Bueno pues el juego es el siguiente. el ilusionista tiene entre sus manos una pequena jaula, dentro un pajarillo de utileria, el mago hace un movimiento y puf, la jaulita. si alguien fuera tan gentil de decirme el nombre comercial de esta ilusion. gracias. saludos.

----------


## Pulgas

Es "Jaula desaparición".

----------


## palma50

Gracias Pulgas.

----------

